# Sportsmans Alliance



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Does the Sportsmans Alliance have a web site?


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Yes they do have an excellant page, but it is down for rewrite. Should be back up shortly,--the authors are duck hunters. :eyeroll:


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Can someone give me a brief rundown on what the Sportsmans Allience does, or is about? Pro's? ...Cons?


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Curty, the Alliance was formed before the '01 legislative session. A case of license fraud was one of the issues that brought it into being. A NR bought a piece of ground in the couteau, licensed an old pickup and put it up on blocks there to get a ND registeration, and put up a mailbox. He hired a local to check the mail. Instant resident.

The Alliance was formed by freelance hunters to preserve quality hunting in ND. The Alliance is strictly *issue based*. Versus habitat based like Delta, DU, PF, REMF, etc. These groups do not address resource pressure issues. The Alliance does. The Alliance does not sell raffel tickets, do not do banquets, or hold monthly meetings around a bar nor sell goodies of any kind. The Alliance depends strictly on dues and donations from freelance hunters. It is in effect an issues base political (legislative) action committee. Strictly non-partisan. They were the first and *only* sportsman group in '01 to ask for reasonable caps. That bill passed the house but failed the senate by a close vote.


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Thank you Dick... :wink:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Thanks Dick.


----------



## Simple (Oct 6, 2004)

Do you think they will/can be involved in the PLOTS situation? I was one farmer signed up a lot of pasture land for the program by my home. The land was grazed bare and had cattle in all their pastures. It is outrageous that a person would make any money saying that land would be huntable as there is no cover or even food for any wildlife.

Even if it is not illegal it is very-very unethical!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Simple, I'll talk to the PLOTS rep tonight at the Advisory meeting and the Alliance rep and get back to you. I know much land comes into PLOTS as a "give away" when the farmer puts in good habitat too. The PLOTs may not be joined or even in the same area, but owned by the same farmer. You will have an answer.


----------



## Simple (Oct 6, 2004)

Thanks Dick, I did not see any good land around in plots in the area but I know they have a lot of land so their good land may have been on the other side of the county.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Simple, see this thread, http://nodakoutdoors.com/members/phpBB/ ... php?t=3933

and drop tosdak a pm with your question. He gave a very good answer tonight at the advisory meeting that is tooooooo long for me type.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Dick 
Can you or Tom give us a report on the Advisory Board Meeting last night??

Thanks in advance!!

Bob


----------

